# WLAN Steckdose mit Stromzähler per SPS (S7-1200) auslesen



## Rudelz (3 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich such nach Erfahrungen zu folgendem Thema:
Ich setze für mein "Eigenheim-Monitoring" eine S7-1212C ein. Bisher nur Temperatur- und Feuchtefühler und Stromzähler mit S0 Kontakt. Die Daten logge ich und stelle sie per Webserver dar.

Jetzt möchte ich den Stromverbrauch detaillierter aufzeichnen (z.B. getrennt nach Arbeitszimmer, Media-Equip im Wohnzimmer, Waschmaschine/Trockner, Wasserbett-Heizung, etc.).
Meine Idee dazu: ich nehme billige SmartHome Steckdosen mit WLAN-Funktionalität und lese die per S7 aus.

Die gibts aber scheinbar in erster Linie in Verbindung mit Alexa, Google Home Gedöns, etc. bzw. eigenen Apps. Kennt ihr WLAN Steckdosen mit "offener Schnittstelle"?

SIMATIC SENTRON, Janitza UMG, etc. kenne ich aus meinem beruflichen Umfeld auch. Aber das würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen um Faktor 10 sprengen 
Über S0 Kontakt möchte ich in den einzelnen Räumen auch nicht gehen, weil ich keine zusätzlichen Kabel ziehen will. Einen SmartHome Bus habe ich nicht verlegt. WLAN/LAN ist das einzige verfügbare Medium.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (3 April 2019)

Du könntest Steckdosen von Homematic nehmen und mithilfe eines Raspberry Pi die daten in den Speicher der SPS schreiben...
Die Steckdosen hängen aber dann auch nicht direkt im W-Lan.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plan_B (3 April 2019)

Du kennst sicher die SDM mit Modbus: https://stromzähler.eu/
So ein SDM120 zum Beispiel pro Stromkreis - es sei denn Du willst wirklich bis auf die Geräteebene herunter - liefert über Modbus gleich noch ein paar nette Extras an Daten.
Vermutlich sind die auch etwas genauer als die billigen Steckdosen.

Als Modbus-Variante ~35€
Als reine S0-Variante <20€


----------



## escride1 (4 April 2019)

> Die gibts aber scheinbar in erster Linie in Verbindung mit Alexa, Google Home Gedöns, etc. bzw. eigenen Apps. Kennt ihr WLAN Steckdosen mit "offener Schnittstelle"?




https://avm.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Global/Service/Schnittstellen/AHA-HTTP-Interface.pdf

AVMs Dosen an der Fritz könntest per API auch auslesen, kommt nu drauf an was Dein Budget hergibt und was Du brauchst.
Habe vor laaaanger Zeit mal davon 2 gekauft für Lampen, hingen nur an der FritzBox. Heute sind sie noch da, aber nur um die Kids manchmal zu ärgern. Hängen noch immer an der Fritz, werden per OpenHab ausgelesen. Werte sind ok.


----------



## Rudelz (4 April 2019)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

@johann.briewasser:
Mit Raspberry möchte ich ungern arbeiten. Suche eigentlich eine "S7-1200-only" Lösung. Haben die Steckdosen überhaupt eine Stromzähler-Funktion?

@andy_
Ja, SDM kenne ich. Auf Stromkreis-Ebene ist mir das allerdings zu "grob". Ich möchte mindestens auf Steckdosen-Ebene runter (auch wenn mehrere Verbraucher dran hängen).

@escride1
Ich denke, auf die AVM Lösung wird es hinauslaufen, solange ich nicht noch eine offene China-Variante finde 
Ist natürlich etwas mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen und auch nicht ganz günstig, aber 4-5 Stück sollten reichen.


Ich hätte mich halt gern von Herstellern unabhängig gemacht. Eine eigene Steckdose mit den nötigen Funktionen zu entwickeln, wäre natürlich ein super spannendes Projekt.
Leider fehlt mir dazu die Zeit und ich bin auch schon zu lange aus dem Thema raus... 

Falls noch jemand Ideen zu geeigneter Hardware hat, immer gerne her damit.
PS: von c't, Elektor, etc. gibts nicht zufällig eine Custom-Lösung?


----------



## Knaller (4 April 2019)

Moin

Schau dir die Sonoff Geräte an.  Original mit China Software drauf. Gibt es auch unter anderen Bezeichnungen oder Herstellern.

Umflashen auf Tasmota Software oder andere. 
Die Geräte enthalten einen ESP8266.
Monitoring usw. Möglich.   Bindet sich ins Wlan ein. 

Ich hab KNX lauffähig MQTT. Usw. möglich 

Wurde auch bei CC2 Computer Club gezeigt


----------



## Rudelz (4 April 2019)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Schau dir die Sonoff Geräte an.  Original mit China Software drauf. Gibt es auch unter anderen Bezeichnungen oder Herstellern.
> 
> ...


Sieht definitiv interessant aus! Aber scheinbar haben die keine Steckdose im Angebot, in der direkt die elektr. Energie (kWh) gemessen werden kann?!
Ich will ja nicht an jeder Verbrauchsstelle einen Klemmkasten mit dem POW montieren...


----------



## Knaller (4 April 2019)

Moin
Das gibt es auch
Frag mal bei Gockel oder Duckduck

Sonoff mit Leistungsmessung

Such mal unter 

Bastelgarage.ch

Creatonix.de.  Hier gibt es fertig geflashte Sonoff


----------



## Rudelz (4 April 2019)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Das gibt es auch
> Frag mal bei Gockel oder Duckduck
> 
> ...


Diese Seiten und Suchen bestätigen, dass es zur Leistungsmessung nur den POW gibt... (oder zumindest nicht mit der S20)


----------



## APROLmicha (2 August 2019)

Schau dir lieber die Shelly-Produkte an. die kannst du ohne sie Auseinander zu bauen Flashen, haben einen Energiezähler und sind glaub ich aus der EU. Passen auch hinter die Steckdose so klein sind die. 
http://shelly.cloud

Ich denke der Shelly 1PM ist der richtige für dich!

PS: Die können 16A ab, die meisten Sonoff's nicht!


----------



## elektroniktommy (2 August 2019)

Gosund SP111 für bis zu 10A oder Gosund SP1 16A.  Einfach mal Gockeln [emoji6] Müssen aber mit Tasmota Software geflasht werden. Dauert 5min! Abfrage per Webkonsole möglich.

Gruß Tommy


----------

